# Cube World now in open alpha!



## Ryufushichou (Jul 5, 2013)

​


Cube World, The Voxel-based RPG that a lot of people have been waiting for is now in open alpha! It costs $20 (Or 15 EUR) to get in. Just like minecraft the price will go up at the release of the finished game; the Alpha currently supports 4 player co-op servers, so it's a start at least. The game features action based combat, item crafting and several other features. Basically think minecraft but with better combat and character customization and progression.

For more info take a look here: https://picroma.com/cubeworld

Personally I couldn't get on the site, it said that user registration was disabled for server maintenance, but hopefully it will be back up later today.[/LEFT]

Source: https://picroma.com/

UPDATE: So the guys behind the game have decided to take user registrations down for a day or two meaning that it's gonna be a bit longer before you can get it
" Wolfram von Funck ‏@wol_lay 7h
User registrations are currently like a DDoS attack so they're temporarily disabled. Should get better in the next days."

So, i guess we better hope someone doesn't _Mine-Craft_-ing them some server upgrades.
(Ok yeah im bad at this pun thing)

Update #2: Registration servers are back up, seems like someone didn't _Minecraft_-ing them some server improvements, how long for i don't know so jump on it quick!


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 5, 2013)

Yay, another Minecraft clone? I don't want minecraftlike to become a genre like roguelike.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jul 5, 2013)

TehSkull said:


> Yay, another Minecraft clone? I don't want minecraftlike to become a genre like roguelike.


Voxel based games existed before Minecraft. Sure, Minecraft set an image for these types of games, but it's hip to be square. I'd rather have this than the 1000's of zombie games.


----------



## Blindfoldedchaos (Jul 5, 2013)

TehSkull said:


> Yay, another Minecraft clone? I don't want minecraftlike to become a genre like roguelike.


 
Do you mean Voxel based?
cause hey don't go judging voxel based without seeing what its like first,


----------



## Celice (Jul 5, 2013)

TehSkull said:


> Yay, another Minecraft clone? I don't want minecraftlike to become a genre like rogue.


Minecraft was supposed to be a roguelike. Notch never got to make it into one, once the incomplete game took off in popularity. It was easier to milk the sensation than to create the intended product.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 5, 2013)

Blindfoldedchaos said:


> Do you mean Voxel based?
> cause hey don't go judging voxel based without seeing what its like first,


I've played voxel games before. I contributed to the Humble Voxatron Debut and sometimes still find myself playing that game.

This is a voxel-based Action RPG. That's clear-cut MineCraft of late. (The old minecraft, the one I loved to play, was more about the building and the scavenging than the action RPG elements.)


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 5, 2013)

3D Dot Game Heroes.

That is all.


----------



## Blindfoldedchaos (Jul 5, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> 3D Dot Game Heroes.
> 
> That is all.



now i remember the white glint, good ol times


----------



## Forstride (Jul 5, 2013)

TehSkull said:


> Yay, another Minecraft clone? I don't want minecraftlike to become a genre like roguelike.


Are you retarded? You don't even build or destroy terrain in Cube World. It has procedurally generated terrain, but the game isn't focused around building on it and destroying it like Minecraft is.

Cube World is more focused on the RPG elements and exploration.


----------



## lismati (Jul 5, 2013)

If something has cubes/blocks it's a minecraft clone? Srsly? Take a look at the game before you comment, m'kay? 

Damn, I just realised half of my desk is covered in minecraft clones. They are called Rubik's Cubes.


----------



## KuRensan (Jul 5, 2013)

I've been waiting for this game for a while now. ^-^" sadly I have to wait 4-6 days before my money gets transfered to PayPal.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jul 5, 2013)

This actually looks pretty good. I can imagine it being pretty hectic on future PVP servers, like minecraft faction servers. Hope that add more ways of fighting. Dodging looks a bit broken atm. If they can make this a perfect Terraria/Minecraft mixture, count me in.

Also it looks like the world can be destroyed really easily...


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 5, 2013)

Another update, Registration is open again for anyone who wants to grab this game, i'd get on it quick before the servers die again!


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 5, 2013)

I never understood why anyone would pay to play a game that's in the alpha stage.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow this looks boring. Just watching the combat for a few minutes makes me feel like ive already played hours of repetitiveness.


----------



## Arras (Jul 5, 2013)

Sagat said:


> I never understood why anyone would pay to play a game that's in the alpha stage.


Because those games tend to be very playable, cheaper than the release version and you can play it earlier. It's also fun (at least for me) to see the game you like to play getting regular updates and seeing new stuff appear. That said I didn't buy Cube World, but I may consider it if my craptop can properly run it. Okay, it's not that bad, but yeah... Intel HD.


----------



## Blindfoldedchaos (Jul 5, 2013)

Arras said:


> Because those games tend to be very playable, cheaper than the release version and you can play it earlier. It's also fun (at least for me) to see the game you like to play getting regular updates and seeing new stuff appear. That said I didn't buy Cube World, but I may consider it if my craptop can properly run it. Okay, it's not that bad, but yeah... Intel HD.


 
there's a tech demo that's a test to see if you can run cube world


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 5, 2013)

Arras said:


> Because those games tend to be very playable, cheaper than the release version and you can play it earlier. It's also fun (at least for me) to see the game you like to play getting regular updates and seeing new stuff appear. That said I didn't buy Cube World, but I may consider it if my craptop can properly run it. Okay, it's not that bad, but yeah... Intel HD.


 
Doesn't everything get wiped once it goes to full release though?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 5, 2013)

Great. Another game that looks very similar to minecraft and probably plays similarly, minus the building part.
Now I have nothing against voxel-based games. I do have something against voxel-based games which replicate the look and feel of minecraft while having similar gameplay though.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 5, 2013)

Randomly generated worlds? Meh. I like my game worlds to be lovingly crafted by talented and imaginative game designers.


----------



## Arras (Jul 5, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Randomly generated worlds? Meh. I like my game worlds to be lovingly crafted by talented and imaginative game designers.


The world generation algorithm still has to be lovingly crafted by someone?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 5, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Randomly generated worlds? Meh. I like my game worlds to be lovingly crafted by talented and imaginative game designers.


Who then spawn other people that want to be like them, but end up CTRL+C, CTRL+Ving terrain.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh god, it's so _awesome _when he dodges.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 5, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> which replicate the look and feel of minecraft while having similar gameplay though.


Except this game has an actual art style and plays nothing like Minecraft at all.


----------



## Carnivean (Jul 5, 2013)

Gameplay is solid, generation is excellent outside of some mob placement mess ups and style is well executed. Solid for an alpha release but really lacking in content. Definitely wouldn't recommend anyone to buy it unless they are prepared to wait it out and have a group of friends to play it with.

Anyone even comparing it minecraft needs to take a reality check. Amok for the saturn was using voxel terrain before minecraft was so much as a twinkle in notch's eye and the crafting and action rpg elements are hardly original to minecraft (in fact with how shit minecraft's AI and combat is those elements are barely in it at all). Hell comparing this game's visuals to minecraft is frankly insulting, this is far closer to 3D Dot Heroes visually than the bland mess that minecraft is.


----------



## Blindfoldedchaos (Jul 5, 2013)

and now a picture


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 5, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Doesn't everything get wiped once it goes to full release though?


No it doesn't, thats something thats common in MMO's where they want most players starting day 1 on equal footing, this isn't an MMO so there's no real point in a wipe.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 5, 2013)

Ryufushichou said:


> No it doesn't, thats something thats common in MMO's where they want most players starting day 1 on equal footing, this isn't an MMO so there's no real point in a wipe.


 
That makes sense. I thought every game would wipe everything, but it looks like I was wrong.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm considering this.  I've been looking into it for a while ever since a friend told me about it.  Add this to the list of servers my computer will host at once. -_-


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 5, 2013)

I remember when I first saw this game, I felt like an ass because my mind instantly jumped to it being another Minecraft clone. I've been playing it since yesterday and it's nothing like Minecraft, just a cubed style. *facepalm* What ever, I know it's not now (obviously) and love it. LOVE the dodging, and the free feeling movement! If anyone is considering buying, you should do it. It's amazing at it's current point and is only in Alpha with more to come.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 5, 2013)

I think it looks pretty cool. Minecraft with a more hardcore rpg feel.


----------



## donelwero (Jul 5, 2013)

Registrations are down again


----------



## lismati (Jul 5, 2013)

Sagat said:


> I never understood why anyone would pay to play a game that's in the alpha stage.



You haven't tried Kerbal Space Program, have you? It's technically an alpha, but it so advanced and well made, that you would not tell it's still being developed. Also, buying the game in-development will help the devs keep the coding going, and give them massive amount of community feedback.


----------



## Langin (Jul 5, 2013)

Meh these games are not my cup of tea, sure people may go and do what they like but please don't rub it in my face every day!(Pointed at Thomas my little brother who does nothing else then watching Minecraft vids on Youtube... >_< )


----------



## Rydian (Jul 6, 2013)

Langin said:


> Meh these games are not my cup of tea, sure people may go and do what they like but please don't rub it in my face every day!(Pointed at Thomas my little brother who does nothing else then watching Minecraft vids on Youtube... >_< )


Step 1 - See a thread about something you don't like.
Step 2 - Don't click it.
Step 3 - Holy shit, problem solved.  I'm a fucking miracle worker, I know.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 6, 2013)

Langin said:


> Meh these games are not my cup of tea, sure people may go and do what they like but please don't rub it in my face every day!(Pointed at Thomas my little brother who does nothing else then watching Minecraft vids on Youtube... >_< )


 

Your Kpop isn't most of our kind of music yet that doesn't stop you from posting a thread about that every other day.


----------



## Sop (Jul 6, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Your Kpop isn't most of our kind of music yet that doesn't stop you from posting a thread about that every other day.


 
i dont even know what the fuck korean is

i mean, how do you say desu in korean


----------



## Langin (Jul 6, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Step 1 - *See a thread about something you don't like.*
> Step 2 - Don't click it.
> Step 3 - Holy shit, problem solved. I'm a fucking miracle worker, I know.


 

I actually was interested! Until I saw what it exactly was. >_< So the problems start at step one, step two is impossible since I am dutch(curious as the heck)

And Sicklyboy, the thread SAYS kpop, I had no freaking idea what Cube World was until now. I was just curious. 

Also why bash me so much..? I know minecraft is one heck of an internet hype but I can dislike it right? Like you all dislike kpop.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 6, 2013)

Langin said:


> Meh these games are not my cup of tea, sure people may go and do what they like but please don't rub it in my face every day!(Pointed at Thomas my little brother who does nothing else then watching Minecraft vids on Youtube... >_< )



But this game is nothing like minecraft, Minecraft is voxel based yes, but this game is absolutely nothing like minecraft. This game is much closer to an action RPG set in a large world, minecraft is more creation kit than anything else, sure its got survival but even then I still just built giant wooden dicks when I played it. Yes I'm immature, don't judge me.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 6, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Randomly generated worlds? Meh. I like my game worlds to be lovingly crafted by talented and imaginative game designers.


I actually like both. Well planed worlds can have a beauty that blends good design and function.
But random generated worlds can add the beauty of the unexpected ..a variation that doesn't seems to have come from a closed script ...this is nearer to the kind of thing that nature would do to surprise you. What fits a game of exploration.

If well programed, both can be cool ...I wouldn't dare to say which is the best myself


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2013)

People should just stop cloning Minecraft's art style. Seriously.

If this was a _"RPG game with randomly/procedurally-generated terrain and villages"_, I'd be thoroughly interested. Unfortunately it looks exactly like Minecraft with some extra shading, so it has this aura of _"I've played this game a quadrilion hunred times already"_.

There are ways to incorporate voxel-based terrain _without_ getting the Minecraft look - just check out _"Outcast"_ for PC.




Sicklyboy said:


> Your Kpop isn't most of our kind of music yet that doesn't stop you from posting a thread about that every other day.


Doesn't stop us from derailing them to all hell either, although those are usually smile72's threads.


----------



## Langin (Jul 6, 2013)

Ryufushichou said:


> But this game is nothing like minecraft, Minecraft is voxel based yes, but this game is absolutely nothing like minecraft. This game is much closer to an action RPG set in a large world, minecraft is more creation kit than anything else, sure its got survival but even then I still just built giant wooden dicks when I played it. Yes I'm immature, don't judge me.


 

xd, Minecraft is Lego with infinite blocks for me. With infinite possibilities. That makes it a bit nice at least.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree that any sort of game that wants to set itself apart from Minecraft needs more than a better battle system, it needs things to explore and do with more purpose.  Imagine Diablo II, randomly-generated terrain and dungeons and items, but it had a story and clear-cut goals (kill kill kill kill).



Langin said:


> Also why bash me so much..?


I assumed you knew what it was and were simply posting to show disinterest.



Langin said:


> Like you all dislike kpop.


PIU hammers that stuff into my brain, man.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> People should just stop cloning Minecraft's art style. Seriously.
> 
> If this was a _"RPG game with randomly/procedurally-generated terrain and villages"_, I'd be thoroughly interested. Unfortunately it looks exactly like Minecraft with some extra shading, so it has this aura of _"I've played this game a quadrilion hunred times already"_.
> 
> There are ways to incorporate voxel-based terrain _without_ getting the Minecraft look - just check out _"Outcast"_ for PC.


 
Right, it has blocks and its Minecraft's art style now?


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 7, 2013)

Langin said:


> I actually was interested! Until I saw what it exactly was. >_< So the problems start at step one, step two is impossible since I am dutch(curious as the heck)
> 
> And Sicklyboy, the thread SAYS kpop, I had no freaking idea what Cube World was until now. I was just curious.
> 
> Also why bash me so much..? I know minecraft is one heck of an internet hype but I can dislike it right? Like you all dislike kpop.


 
;-; I actually kind of like K-Pop. Something about those flat-chested Asian chicks bra...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Right, it has blocks and its Minecraft's art style now?


 
Uhh, yes, and don't argue otherwise or you'll look silly.

There's a myriad of things you could do with that kind of engine that don't look like Minecraft but alas, this is not the case, the game looks like Minecraft.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Uhh, yes, and don't argue otherwise or you'll look silly.
> 
> There's a myriad of things you could do with that kind of engine that don't look like Minecraft but alas, this is not the case, the game looks like Minecraft.



Actually to be fair, it looks more like 3D dot heroes which came out roughly around the same time as the very first builds of minecraft. After playing this game for the last 3 days, i can say the only similarities are the fact that they are both Voxel based, the art styles are nothing alike but because they are both very blocky, you seem to think they are the same.


----------



## ars25 (Jul 7, 2013)

I am curious how long will the alpha be out because I was thinking of buying it as I just need five more dollars to buy it.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 7, 2013)

Ryufushichou said:


> Actually to be fair, it looks more like 3D dot heroes which came out roughly around the same time as the very first builds of minecraft. After playing this game for the last 3 days, i can say the only similarities are the fact that they are both Voxel based, the art styles are nothing alike but because they are both very blocky, you seem to think they are the same.


 


> I'm Wollay, the creator of Cube World. I started this game in June 2011 as a hobby project. My inspirations were_* Minecraft*_, Zelda, Secret of Mana, Monster Hunter, Diablo, World of Warcraft and many more.
> My aim was to create an infinite, colorful, procedurally generated world, full of adventures, monsters, and mysteries. The result is Cube World, a voxel-based role-playing game.
> The alpha will be available for a lower price than the beta version and the final version. We're planning to release updates regularly. Updates are free.


 
we are done?


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 7, 2013)

ars25 said:


> I am curious how long will the alpha be out because I was thinking of buying it as I just need five more dollars to buy it.


 
From my understanding it will be just like minecraft in the way its released, you can buy it now while its in alpha and its cheaper, and then it gets updated over time, so you will be able to purchase alpha now up until it goes into beta and the eventually full release.



Walker D said:


> we are done?


Drew INSPIRATION, your all acting like its a carbon copy, fair enough that minecraft inspired something, that doesn't mean its the SAME.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jul 7, 2013)

FFS this is terraria vs minecraft debates all over again. I've played all three. The game is fucking different in almost every way. Everything is combat oriented rather than building, which has already been said 300 times over. Also, stop complaining about the art "copying minecraft". Mojang didn't come up with the concept of a friggin' cube on another cube.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 7, 2013)

I had bought this literally 4 minutes after the store came back up and instantly convinced 3 friends to get it within 10 minutes.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 7, 2013)

I wanna' check it out because it should hopefully get more RPG-like and advancement mechanics in the future, but those servers are getting eaten alive.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jul 7, 2013)

I played it already. Its pretty great with friends. For an Alpha game is pretty hedged out, much more than //cough minecraft when it was in its alpha. Play with friends though. Single player can get pretty monotonous and difficult.

The combat system is also pretty balanced. If you're good enough you can take on higher level enemies. Just gotta get those dodges.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 7, 2013)

Sagat said:


> I never understood why anyone would pay to play a game that's in the alpha stage.


This is prob the overall "gbatemp" way of thinking


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ryufushichou said:


> Actually to be fair, it looks more like 3D dot heroes which came out roughly around the same time as the very first builds of minecraft. After playing this game for the last 3 days, i can say the only similarities are the fact that they are both Voxel based, the art styles are nothing alike but because they are both very blocky, you seem to think they are the same.


 
Let's not pretend that there's no clear _"aiming at the Minecraft target audience"_ going on here. The art style is similar _preciesly_ because the graphics are build of blocks. Sure, there's a different procedural terrain generation engine and different shading, but at the end of the day it's a'la Minecraft blocks.

People tend to defend that kind of games and I don't really see why when the creator's intentions or inspiration is pretty clear. I'm willing to bet a $100 that if Minecraft didn't turn out to be a spectacular success or if it didn't exist at all, we wouldn't see this influx of block-based games.


----------



## Langin (Jul 7, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> ;-; I actually kind of like K-Pop. Something about those flat-chested Asian chicks bra...


 

Nice to hear. I actually generalised a bit when I said nobody likes kpop. :3


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 7, 2013)

Just bought the game 
And I have to say it looks prettty neat


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Let's not pretend that there's no clear _"aiming at the Minecraft target audience"_ going on here. The art style is similar _preciesly_ because the graphics are build of blocks. Sure, there's a different procedural terrain generation engine and different shading, but at the end of the day it's a'la Minecraft blocks.
> 
> People tend to defend that kind of games and I don't really see why when the creator's intentions or inspiration is pretty clear. I'm willing to bet a $100 that if Minecraft didn't turn out to be a spectacular success or if it didn't exist at all, we wouldn't see this influx of block-based games.


 
Cave Story was a pretty big success, and inspired the wave of "Retro" Indie games that were seeing today. Does that mean your going to call Shovel Knight a clone of Cavestory? Or say it was "aiming at the Cavestory audience"? I highly doubt that.

If anything, the problem is that your quick to assume a voxel based A-RPG is trying to be a voxel based Sandbox game when other then graphical style, its NOTHING alike. Just because its a rather distinct graphical style thats gained populatity thanks to Minecraft, _*doesn't mean that every fucking game that adopts the style is attempting to lure in the Minecraft audience. *_


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> If anything, the problem is that your quick to assume a voxel based A-RPG is trying to be a voxel based Sandbox game when other then graphical style, its NOTHING alike. Just because its a rather distinct graphical style thats gained populatity thanks to Minecraft, _*doesn't mean that every fucking game that adopts the style is attempting to lure in the Minecraft audience. *_


 
Okay. Let's _assume_ that this _"rather distinct graphical style"_ choice is entirely coincidental then _(which it isn't - it's been chosen because Minecraft became insanely popular and the Cube World creators are simply capitalizing on that)_ because that somehow makes sense .


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Okay. Let's _assume_ that this _"rather distinct graphical style"_ choice is entirely coincidental then _(which it isn't - it's been chosen because Minecraft became insanely popular and the Cube World creators are simply capitalizing on that)_ because that somehow makes sense .


 

I'm still going to have to go on and say, however, that the graphical style doesn't define the game, nor is the graphical style the game itself, in its entirety. The graphical style is an aid to the game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm still going to have to go on and say, however, that the graphical style doesn't define the game, nor is the graphical style the game itself, in its entirety. The graphical style is an aid to the game.


 
_Neeeever _said that it does. What I said was that the graphical style for the game was chosen because of Minecraft's popularity _despite_ the fact that the game has nothing in common with Minecraft in terms of gameplay mechanics. In other words, it's there to say _"Hey! Look, our game looks like Minecraft! You like Minecraft, right? Play it!"_.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Okay. Let's _assume_ that this _"rather distinct graphical style"_ choice is entirely coincidental then _(which it isn't - it's been chosen because Minecraft became insanely popular and the Cube World creators are simply capitalizing on that)_ because that somehow makes sense .


 
Half-Reading posts again? I didn't say it was coincidental. I said it makes no sense that a A-RPG would be trying to intercept a Sandboxes audience. 

By your logic apparently, anyone using voxels is trying to copy minecraft, which clearly makes much more sense.



Foxi4 said:


> _Neeeever _said that it does. What I said was that the graphical style for the game was chosen because of Minecraft's popularity _despite_ the fact that the game has nothing in common with Minecraft in terms of gameplay mechanics. In other words, it's there to say _"Hey! Look, our game looks like Minecraft! You like Minecraft, right? Play it!"_.


 











DEAR GOD! ITS THE SAME GAME!!!


----------



## Rydian (Jul 7, 2013)

No, because voxel does not mean "the entire world and all scenery is made up of adjustable cubes in a grid".

For example the Delta Force PC game was done using voxel rendering (grass, etc.), but that game looks nothing like Minecraft.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta_Force_(video_game)


----------



## Arras (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _Neeeever _said that it does. What I said was that the graphical style for the game was chosen because of Minecraft's popularity _despite_ the fact that the game has nothing in common with Minecraft in terms of gameplay mechanics. In other words, it's there to say _"Hey! Look, our game looks like Minecraft! You like Minecraft, right? Play it!"_.


Automatically generated destructible terrain might also be easier to make look good in cube form. That's a guess, though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> *By your logic apparently, anyone using voxels is trying to copy minecraft*, which clearly makes much more sense.


 
No, by my logic, everybody who uses voxels in a way that's purposely similar to the way Minecraft does is trying to reach towards the Minecraft target audience. I think I've repeated it five times by now. There's a whole lot of games that use voxel graphics and look nothing like Minecraft - _"using voxels"_ does not necessarily mean _"looking cube-like"_.



Arras said:


> Automatically generated destructible terrain might also be easier to make look good in cube form. That's a guess, though.


To a certain extent, yes - that's also the case. The bigger the cubes the smaller the arrays to hold their locations. For example, if a cube in-game is going to be 20 voxels tall/wide/long, it's going to be 20*20*20 voxels = 8000 voxels or if the cube is in fact empty, it'll be only the surface walls, but only one of those voxels has to be fixed to the array - the rest can _"float"_ around it since the distances are fixed... and in human speak, bigger cubes = less complex terrain generation and less used resources.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 7, 2013)

Arras said:


> Automatically generated destructible terrain might also be easier to make look good in cube form. That's a guess, though.


Ehh, I'm not buying this one that well.  WORMS did it without cubes (it was down to the pixel level) years ago (hell, there was an SNES version with a terrible UI), and there was also that one battlefieldfrontwarzonekillstuff game a few years back (when the GeForce 8800 GT was the bomb) that had 3D destructable terrain in a war zone, and it was polygonal.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> No, by my logic, everybody who uses voxels in a way that's purposely similar to the way Minecraft does is trying to reach towards the Minecraft target audience. I think I've repeated it five times by now. There's a whole lot of games that use voxel graphics and look nothing like Minecraft - _"using voxels"_ does not necessarily mean _"looking cube-like"_.


 
See my above post. Tell me those two look a like.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> See my above post. Tell me those two look a like.


 
They're not identical, no, but they _look alike_ which is the whole point. This isn't some _"realistic game"_ genre where looking as close to the original as possible is a good thing, this is a deliberate art design choice made not for the sake of making it a wholesome and original game but to tap into the Minecraft fanbase, I'm really dumbstruck how I seem to be the only one seeing this.


----------



## Silverthorn (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> People should just stop cloning Minecraft's art style. Seriously.
> 
> If this was a _"RPG game with randomly/procedurally-generated terrain and villages"_, I'd be thoroughly interested. Unfortunately it looks exactly like Minecraft with some extra shading, so it has this aura of _"I've played this game a quadrilion hunred times already"_.
> 
> There are ways to incorporate voxel-based terrain _without_ getting the Minecraft look - just check out _"Outcast"_ for PC.


 

I agree with you, the concept is nice, but I'm a bit sick of minecraft-like graphics.
Speaking about Outcast, there is news that Outcast 2 is being worked on apparently.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

Silverthorn said:


> I agree with you, the concept is nice, but I'm a bit sick of minecraft-like graphics.
> Speaking about Outcast, there is news that Outcast 2 is being worked on apparently.


 
I'm trying not to hype myself up too much for _"Outcast 2"_ since I've heard rumours about a sequel coming up since... the original was released.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> No, because voxel does not mean "the entire world and all scenery is made up of adjustable cubes in a grid".
> 
> For example the Delta Force PC game was done using voxel rendering (grass, etc.), but that game looks nothing like Minecraft.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta_Force_(video_game)


 
Man I loved the shit out of Delta Force back in the day  I never knew that was voxel based though o_o




Foxi4 said:


> _Neeeever _said that it does. What I said was that the graphical style for the game was chosen because of Minecraft's popularity _despite_ the fact that the game has nothing in common with Minecraft in terms of gameplay mechanics. In other words, it's there to say _"Hey! Look, our game looks like Minecraft! You like Minecraft, right? Play it!"_.


 

I mean, if that's the case, couldn't you argue that BF and CoD and Halo and Elder Scrolls and GTA are all based on the same art style? They're all 3D worlds built of polygons.





Foxi4 said:


> They're not identical, no, but they _look alike_ which is the whole point. This isn't some _"realistic game"_ genre where looking as close to the original as possible is a good thing, this is a deliberate art design choice made not for the sake of making it a wholesome and original game but to tap into the Minecraft fanbase, I'm really dumbstruck how I seem to be the only one seeing this.


 
It's not that you're the only one seeing it.  I see it too - yes, the art styles are similar. However I hardly think it's a huge deal, nor that it caters to anyone's target audience.


----------



## Minox (Jul 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> They're not identical, no, but they _look alike_ which is the whole point. This isn't some _"realistic game"_ genre where looking as close to the original as possible is a good thing, this is a deliberate art design choice made not for the sake of making it a wholesome and original game but to tap into the Minecraft fanbase, I'm really dumbstruck how I seem to be the only one seeing this.


For some reason you seem to think that Notch has some kind of exclusivity to use said artstyle and if someone else uses something similar they're trying to make it look like Minecraft.


----------



## Celice (Jul 8, 2013)

Minox said:


> For some reason you seem to think that Notch has some kind of exclusivity to use said artstyle and if someone else uses something similar they're trying to make it look like Minecraft.


There is strategy in trying to pass oneself off as a Minecraft clone. After Minecraft blew into a craze in late 2010, I remember a slew of Xbox 360 arcade titles came out that emulated the game as closely as possible, but always made a point to show off its better (and often just as ugly) graphics.

They may not have been successful for gamers, but the idea was a sound business one.

As for this case, I think Minecraft did create a kind of typified environment for games that are randomly generated and that are 3D (this specific allows us to avoid the roguelike generation as a counter). When another game like Cube World uses a similar block-based, voxel-like structure and aesthetic, that doesn't necessarily mean they're channeling Minecraft, but that Minecraft and Cube World are now channeling a shared aesthetic of block-art, player freedom, and random generation.

We must be cautious of projecting our own associations as intentions of the developers; one may see Cube World as another dupe of Minecraft, just as others had seen Terraria as a dupe of Minecraft. When in fact, all three games here mentioned are drastically different in their overall scope. They do share similarities, and some of these are perhaps inspirations from Minecraft. Yet inspiration does not equate with emulation. Just ask the shell.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I mean, if that's the case, couldn't you argue that BF and CoD and Halo and Elder Scrolls and GTA are all based on the same art style? They're all 3D worlds built of polygons.


Like I said later, those games do not mimic each other, they mimic reality with the high accuracy angle unlike Cube World which mimics reality with the _"Looking like Minecraft"_ angle... unless we're going to subscribe it to cubism now. 


Minox said:


> For some reason you seem to think that Notch has some kind of exclusivity to use said artstyle and if someone else uses something similar they're trying to make it look like Minecraft.


 
By no means - everybody is free mimic. What I was saying was that it's a blatant strategy more so than a deliberate art design choice which saddens me. That is, unless the artists behind the title were so inspired by Minecraft that they had to create a game that looks _"like Minecraft except betted"_ - who knows?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 13, 2013)

Got it, looked more into it.

*The Notably Bad*

_Jumping Jesus on a pogo stick, the UI sucks_!  I have to Google how to do the simplest things like _sell an item_, there's no real pause menu, the keys are mapped weird (B is your inventory, really game?), resolution control doesn't work unless fullscreen and the game assumes a widescreen aspect (as judged from the way the title floats on the title screen), inventory management is more a game of "Guess what THIS window is!" and "Guess what THIS message means!" because of the lack of labels and directions, etc.


Customization is lacking.  Hopefully this will be improved/fixed later, I'm not that fond of EVERYBODYLOOKSLIKECLOUD syndrome.


Slow gains at first.  Like, 1-3 EXP per enemy unless you start moving further away.  Single-player progress seems to be slower due to this, but that's maybe a design choice.  But 50 enemies to hit level 2 is kinda' finicky when you risk death from two at a time.


No real in-game tutorial, and as the game is in early stages correct info on the internet is sparse.  Be prepared to guess-and-test.


*The Good*

Combat is definitely more enjoyable than the likes of Minecraft.  Even at the start you have more freedom in the way you move and attack, and you have a dodge (and a secondary attack you can charge up).  As you level you gain up to four active skills (from the way things are laid out more will come later) that are movement-based or new attacks and junk.


NPCs and animals to flesh out towns, even other NPC adventurers.  The world looks and feels more alive than many games.


Stuff to buy and sell, currency, etc.  Minecraft's version of this stuff is very rudimentary, while Terraria expanded on it a bit it's all custom and limited.  This game does it a lot more along the lines of standard RPGs and/or MMOs.


Alpha, more content slated to come!


----------

